

7th Circuit Excoriates Judges and Lawyers for fear of Science - ChuckMcM
http://www.ims-expertservices.com/blog/2013/7th-circuit-excoriates-for-fear-of-science/

======
ChuckMcM
All I can say is "ouch."

Link to the opinion: [http://www.ims-expertservices.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/ja...](http://www.ims-expertservices.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/jackson-v-pollion.pdf)

